# V9/V10 Feature: Dog Mode



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Confirmed! *🐶 🐕🐾🐩🐺*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095885520058515456


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Need to see the german shepards nails and the white leather in a close up!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I was hoping dog mode was actually smart summon


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I was hoping dog mode was actually smart summon


Requires the Tesla leash. Sold separately. $500.

Sold out.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Dog Mode video released on Instagram yesterday by Tesla 

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt2NPmSHFo_/


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095890430644740097


----------



## Emerald AP (Sep 10, 2018)

How long before dog mode is used with kids (e.g., snoozing infant) in a car, in states where it’s not illegal to do so of course?


----------



## Emerald AP (Sep 10, 2018)

I also suppose you can’t have sentry mode and dog mode active at the same time given that the screen can be used to show just one message...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Emerald AP said:


> I also suppose you can't have sentry mode and dog mode active at the same time given that the screen can be used to show just one message...


and a rowdy dog can move enough to trigger the motion sensor part of the Sentry alarm


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> and a rowdy dog can move enough to trigger the motion sensor part of the Sentry alarm


That's right. And most car alarm systems with interior motion sensors have a mode for this which disables it for leaving a pet (or person) inside. Except that's usually activated by two presses of the fob and so maybe people inadvertently activate it when they press twice to lock their car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> That's right. And most car alarm systems with interior motion sensors have a mode for this which disables it for leaving a pet (or person) inside. Except that's usually activated by two presses of the fob and so maybe people inadvertently activate it when they press twice to lock their car.


Some great initial trial run throughs by teslaraj posted over in the 2019.5.1 thread.
You can run both Sentry and Dog mode at the same time, but Sentry will take over the screen then when it times out, turns the screen off instead of returning to the Dog Mode screen.
Sentry mode also will not react to movement of the car, but vision picked up by the front and repeater cameras or a banging type of impact.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I've been intending to make up a "dog is ok" sign for a while and hadn't yet got to it, until reminded when Bonnie Norman posted this on Twitter yesterday

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096820667247321088
So using her template as a starting point, made some "dog mode" modifications and came up with these two. Ordered the larger formatted for the inside of the glass, the square formatted for the outside of the glass. Since I currently haven't had my windows tinted - but plan to sometime before summer, wasn't sure how well it would read thru the tint so have the smaller exterior mount ones as a backup. 
Also added the bite warning for anyone that things a demure looking old chihuahua needs saving.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> So using her template as a starting point, made some "dog mode" modifications and came up with these two.


Very nice! Certainly a step up over this one, even though it omits the current playlist. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738014809480777730


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Very nice! Certainly a step up over this one, even though it omits the current playlist.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738014809480777730


Sounds like someone might still break the windows to save their hearing


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for those with the 2019.5.x install already, has the Dog Mode screen font been updated from the initial demo from Tesla?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095950134611980288


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes, the font is much bigger. Not near my car, so can’t take a pic. But it fills up the screen much better.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Used dog mode yesterday, but with my 16 year old son in the car while I ran into a store for something. Yeah, I could have just left the heating system running with the earlier functionality, but he got a kick out of dog mode since he hadn't seen it. If I know him, I bet he snapchatted the screen to his friends for a laugh. He said it kept him nice and warm while he was waiting.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I didn't pay attention under 2019.8.2, but on 2019.8.3, here's the latest Dog Mode screen graphic as seen from outside the car


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Emerald AP said:


> How long before dog mode is used with kids (e.g., snoozing infant) in a car, in states where it's not illegal to do so of course?


My wife is disabled and sometimes stays in Middie while I hop in to shop.

I've renamed it (D)on't (O)verreact (G)uys.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

littlD said:


> My wife is disabled and sometimes stays in Middie while I hop in to shop.
> 
> I've renamed it (D)on't (O)verreact (G)uys.


We need a toggle so it can say "My Driver will be back soon"


----------



## Quadmax (Feb 15, 2019)

I tried dog mode for the first time this weekend and ran into a problem within minutes. I left the puppies in their car seat in the back seat of my Model 3 and went into a grocery store. Less than 10 minutes later a guy came in and walked through the store yelling, “Whoever has the red sedan with the dogs in it better answer or I’m going to bust the window!”

I yelled, “Hey!” And he came over to me. I told him the A/C was on and the puppies are fine. He said that there was some woman out there and he didn’t know and blah, blah. I told him that the screen in the car shows a message including the temperature in the car and that I’d be out in a minute. He walked away and I didn’t see him again.

I feel like I’d still need a sign in each of the back windows repeating the message and directing their attention to the screen... :-\


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Quadmax said:


> I tried dog mode for the first time this weekend and ran into a problem within minutes. I left the puppies in their car seat in the back seat of my Model 3 and went into a grocery store. Less than 10 minutes later a guy came in and walked through the store yelling, "Whoever has the red sedan with the dogs in it better answer or I'm going to bust the window!"
> 
> I yelled, "Hey!" And he came over to me. I told him the A/C was on and the puppies are fine. He said that there was some woman out there and he didn't know and blah, blah. I told him that the screen in the car shows a message including the temperature in the car and that I'd be out in a minute. He walked away and I didn't see him again.
> 
> I feel like I'd still need a sign in each of the back windows repeating the message and directing their attention to the screen... :-\


glad that he came into the store before actually breaking a window! 
I ordered a couple of these as extra notice to those walking by










Adapted from the design Bonnie Norman posted on twitter a while back, if you would like to order similar


----------



## runes159 (Jul 22, 2019)

does anyone know the difference between the Dog and Maintain Climate control setting to keep the interior temp constant.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i believe that Dog also puts a big message on the screen that the Dog is okay and climate control is on


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

I think the alarm system is different too. You wouldn’t want a 90 lb pup moving around in the backseat and setting off the car alarm, and then getting scared and soiling the seats lol.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Currently there are only the subtle differences mentioned. Dog mode is beta or demo now with many expected enhancements to come. I have hopes for audio/video playlist for the pups. How about Dog karaoke or a pup friendly arcade game. I even want a Tesla Dogmode slacker channel and two-way audio/video communication from the app. Keep looking for the bluetooth pet treat dispenser on eBay that is Tesla app compatible. I am concerned if they make it too good people will be using it for daycare and not Dog mode.

Unrelated Amazon find

Webcam coverfor Tesla Model 3


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

unrelated sure, but it would be great to have that camera be used to look at puppers via the phone app.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> Currently there are only the subtle differences mentioned. Dog mode is beta or demo now with many expected enhancements to come. I have hopes for audio/video playlist for the pups. How about Dog karaoke or a pup friendly arcade game. I even want a Tesla Dogmode slacker channel and two-way audio/video communication from the app. Keep looking for the bluetooth pet treat dispenser on eBay that is Tesla app compatible. I am concerned if they make it too good people will be using it for daycare and not Dog mode.
> 
> Unrelated Amazon find
> 
> Webcam coverfor Tesla Model 3


there was a recent patent filed that hinted at some of the benefits of the cabin camera, and it for sure would be worth keeping it exposed and functioning. 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/cabin-camera.7399/#post-244183


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Currently there are only the subtle differences mentioned. Dog mode is beta or demo now with many expected enhancements to come. I have hopes for audio/video playlist for the pups. How about Dog karaoke or a pup friendly arcade game. I even want a Tesla Dogmode slacker channel and two-way audio/video communication from the app. Keep looking for the bluetooth pet treat dispenser on eBay that is Tesla app compatible. I am concerned if they make it too good people will be using it for daycare and not Dog mode.
> 
> Unrelated Amazon find
> 
> Webcam coverfor Tesla Model 3


Plus Pet Petter. [Hit Refresh if it doesn't display on the first try]


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

I informed the Ottawa 911 service about Dog Mode and they will now train their operators to ask if a car with a dog left inside is a Tesla. This may reduce unnecessary police trips and broken windows. Consider doing it in your community. Don’t call 911, call the non-emergency number.


----------

